#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2016 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth Opening and Closing Ranks

## amos.0119

Joint Seat Allocation Authority, JoSAA 2016 has released the Fifth round seat allotment result of Joint Entrance exam 2016. It is also here by informed to all the candidates that sixth round seat acceptance will start in addition to 20th, candidates can report on 19th July 2016. Time: From 10 AM to 5 PM on both the days.


JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth Opening and Closing Ranks : Click Here: 

Institute
Program Name
Quota
General
Opening Rank
General
Closing Rank

Indian Institute of Technology Madras
Aerospace Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
1884
3242

Indian Institute of Engineering Science and Technology, Shibpur
Electronics and Telecommunication Engineering (5 Years, Bachelor and Master of Technology (Dual Degree))
OS
19643
24945

National Institute of Technology Delhi
Electronics and Communication Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
OS
3539
9078

Maulana Azad National Institute of Technology Bhopal
Computer Science and Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
OS
3625
5905

School of Planning & Architecture: Vijayawada
Planning (4 Years, Bachelor of Planning)
AI
3082
4369

Malaviya National Institute of Technology Jaipur
Architecture (5 Years, Bachelor of Architecture)
OS
1326
2362

Sant Longowal Institute of Engineering and Technology
Electrical Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
32425
45027

National Institute of Technology, Tiruchirappalli
Architecture (5 Years, Bachelor of Architecture)
OS
771
1278

Indian Institute of Technology Madras
Civil Engineering (5 Years, Bachelor and Master of Technology (Dual Degree))
AI
3604
4573

National Institute of Technology Agartala
Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
HS
165585
212447

National Institute of Technology Puducherry
Computer Science and Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
HS
49917
135250

Indian Institute of Information Technology (IIIT)Kota, Rajasthan
Computer Science and Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
12329
20828

Institute of Infrastructure, Technology, Research and Management-Ahmedabad
Electrical Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
18473
31157

Sant Longowal Institute of Engineering and Technology
Mechanical Engineering (Welding Technology) (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
35870
51825

Indian Institute of Technology Delhi
Mechanical Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
247
907

Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee
Electrical Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
AI
1108
1833

National Institute of Technology Agartala
Electrical Engineering (4 Years, Bachelor of Technology)
OS
19396
31455








  Similar Threads: JEE-Mains-Advanced 2016 Sixth round seat allotment National Institute of Technology, Surat, CUTOFF RANKS (OPENING & CLOSING RANKS) JEE-Advanced 2014 Opening and Closing Ranks First Round of Seat Allocation: JEE-Advanced 2014 Opening and Closing Ranks Second Round of Seat Allocation: IPU CET Cutoff Ranks / Opening Ranks,  Closing Ranks

----------

